# Recent Behavior Changes- Need Advice



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

In the past few weeks my boyfriend has started studying for the CPA exam and he is now spending a lot of time studying in our bedroom while I am downstairs as we usually are. Our V boy, Haeden, has been spending much of the time with my boyfriend as I think he enjoys being upstairs since we are only up there to sleep so it's something new.

In addition to changes in our behavior (spending time apart and in different areas of the house) I've noticed significant changes in the behavior of Haeden- specifically toward myself. He is still his loving and cuddly self- but only with my boyfriend as of late. I've also noticed that he is trying to dominate me as often as possible. For example, this evening I was sitting on our bed talking and Haeden basically semi-lunged at me (not in an overly aggressive manner), put his paws on my shoulders to knock me over, and then started to bite/try to hump me. It's almost half-play, half-serious. Historically pushing him off with a firm no has worked but as of late he keeps coming back within a minute or so and trying again. Tonight I started to push him down to the floor, give him a tap on the nose and say no which seemed to work as he would freeze in place and not move after that.

Another thing I've noticed is that he's started to put himself between myself and my boyfriend as often as possible. He will squeeze himself between us, then sit on my boyfriend and put his body between us. He's also stopped giving me kisses and being overly affectionate with me with the exception of slight cuddling in the morning after my boyfriend leaves for work. He continues to listen to me as he would before so I don't see changes with that or any challenges from him in that arena. Tonight I have forced him to stay on the floor and not allowed him come on the bed with us which is a significant change for him. He sleeps with us at night so I'm wondering if we should discontinue his privileges with respect to sleeping in/on the bed and maybe put him in his crate for sleep.

I know pups will gravitate from one person to the other occasionally so that could be part of it, but I know he's challenging me and trying to dominate me more so than ever. Other than the change of us being in different rooms suddenly nothing has changed in our household. Any suggestions on how to correct his attempts at physical dominance over me and/or ideas of why his attitude toward me has seemingly changed? They both seem like silly questions to me but I'm stumped as to what has caused this.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I don't have much time... working still it may read a little cryptic

But, U described my dog, at least, part of it... Here is my take:

You are over thinking the whole situation. As long as your dog does not behave aggressively toward you (bite, snarl, violently growl at you), there is no problem at all. 
Enjoy your dog, play with him because he wants to play with you.

DO not pin the dog on the ground violently, instead, play wrestle with him, if you want. 

The fact the the dog wants to wedge himself in between you and yours is a good thing. Love flows all around. If you want don't like it, tell him to lie on a pillow on the ground (boyfriend, dog or both ;D)

You can train him but do not confuse dog behavior with human behavior (dog is an animal, humans are...). Dogs know humans are not dogs and behave appropriately. We misunderstand them completely. As a matter of fact if we would put so much pressure on ourself during our lifetime, we would go crazy.
Imagine not being able to scram or even have an angry thought all your life... because that is the equivalent of what we ask from dogs (no barking, no jumping, no licking, no play growling)

Actually, dogs are very violent if they mean it... I have witnessed my GSD get into not so serious fight and it was ugly, loud, not to mention scary. And that was a small, over in a minute kind of fight. 
Before it gets to that, they go through a series of stages, unmistakable signals (unless the owner is really out to lunch).

What you described is nothing more than play. 

You can train as you wish. Leave the dog on a dog bed all night, or lie next to you in bed. The dog's point of view is the same toward you... 

If you really want to understand him, look at your behavior, I bet that it changed a little. Stress, perhaps... exams can be nerve wracking and best to take some time off, perhaps walk the dog... and let him be a dog, don't always put him under your thumb.

Apologies if I have hurt your feelings :'( only mean good things... and GOOD LUCK on your exams.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Totally agree Datacan. Sounds pretty normal. The only thing I would add, is that if you want him to trust you, tapping his nose may not be beneficial. I would go so far as to say, it's a dangerous action to take with a Vizsla.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I too agree with datacan and Ozkar (which is never a good start to the day ) in that this sounds like a normal change in behaviour which may be the result of your change in circumstances or may even just be because Haeden is getting older (you don't mention his age).

You mention dominance a few times in your post. I wouldn't get too hung up on dominance theories as a lot of the thinking has changed about this and my understanding is that there is a lot of doubt about its significance in human/dog relationships. You can spend a lot of time trying to work out a dogs thought process but ultimately you may be completely wrong! What is important is deciding if your dogs behaviour is acceptable and what you are going to do to modify it if it isn't.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you datacan, Ozkar and Lyra! I will chill out and try not to overanalyze the situation at hand. He is 11 months and is still a HUGE baby (he's never growled or been aggressive ever), but perhaps he is becoming an adult and this is part of his changing so I need to get used to it along with the change in our behavior. He has always been "my" dog so him spending so much of his time with my boyfriend and seemingly ignoring me lately is not my favorite thing in the world I'll admit. I will continue to play wrestle with him but will have to find a new means of conveying to him that he's crossed the line- sometimes his bites get a little too hard or he'll get carried away and I'll get a paw in the face so I've had to push him down when "stop" or "no" isn't working. And Oz, no more nose tapping!

This morning he came and sat on my head/pillow like usual and then curled up with me for a few minutes like usual. Hopefully this whole being stingy with the kisses thing is just a phase because I'm missing my sloppy random puppy kisses whenever he feels the need. We'll see how he is tonight and if us spending more time in the same room seems to make things easier for him.

My boy is growing up and I'm not sure I can handle it *sniff* :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you want to wrestle with him just teach him a command that lets him know when to quit.
My boy Cash is 3 1/2 years old, and the past few months has decided he's daddy's dog. Yes he still loves me but has grown more attached to my husband. 
I tell him I spent months (really years) training him and now he ditches me, because daddy is fun. 
In truth I'm glad that they have built this bond. I have Cash to myself all day during the week and don't mind sharing him in the evening.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Lyra, who is now 5 months, started becoming a real mummy's girl a few weeks ago. I don't think anything particularly precipitated it.

I work from home so I spend much more time with her including a two hour walk every lunchtime. As soon as mum comes home though she rushes off to spend the evening by her side including sleeping in her lap on the sofa. I'm not sure if this is because she prefers her or she is making up for the fact she doesn't see her all day; I suppose come the summer holidays I will find out (my wife is a teaching assistant).

I would be lying if I said it didn't hurt a bit :'(


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Recent Behavior Changes- Need Advice*



KB87 said:


> Thank you datacan, Ozkar and Lyra! I will chill out and try not to overanalyze the situation at hand. He is 11 months and is still a HUGE baby (he's never growled or been aggressive ever), but perhaps he is becoming an adult and this is part of his changing so I need to get used to it along with the change in our behavior. He has always been "my" dog so him spending so much of his time with my boyfriend and seemingly ignoring me lately is not my favorite thing in the world I'll admit. I will continue to play wrestle with him but will have to find a new means of conveying to him that he's crossed the line- sometimes his bites get a little too hard or he'll get carried away and I'll get a paw in the face so I've had to push him down when "stop" or "no" isn't working. And Oz, no more nose tapping!
> 
> This morning he came and sat on my head/pillow like usual and then curled up with me for a few minutes like usual. Hopefully this whole being stingy with the kisses thing is just a phase because I'm missing my sloppy random puppy kisses whenever he feels the need. We'll see how he is tonight and if us spending more time in the same room seems to make things easier for him.
> 
> My boy is growing up and I'm not sure I can handle it *sniff* :


KB, one thing I find Vizslas respond well too is non verbal commands. I find pushing the dog away from the unwanted behaviour with the back of my hand works well to redirect. A gentle push not a backhander though......  accompanied with no sound at all from you. It's all about repetition and consistency..........


----------

